# [SOLVED] Conflict Desert Storm II: Back To Baghdad



## PlutoCart (Oct 28, 2013)

hi there

I got a problem when i run CDS my pc freezes out. and iam unable to use my desktop my keyboard mouse failed to work . so it require a reboot ! system spec are xp3 , 2.8 Ghz, 1gb Ram, 128, Built in card160 gb hard disk.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Conflict Desert Storm II: Back To Baghdad*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Check your temperatures and voltages in BIOS and while playing CDS fullscreen for a few minutes. Post back with both sets of readings so we can compare your computer's idle and stressed performance.

Is there at least 15% free space on your 160gb hard drive, and have you defragged recently?

If you're using onboard graphics, what is your motherboard model number? Are your chipset drivers up to date?


----------



## PlutoCart (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Conflict Desert Storm II: Back To Baghdad*

Thanks man! 

i have installed the game today and can not play because screenturn into balck and after some time it minimize automatically but can not see the progam into status bar.
yes i have enough space on my hard drive about 75 % free so i think it need not to be defragged but i will try and defragment it, How can I know about wether the drivers are uptodate OR obsolete! plz suggest one free utility !

i have 82915g by NEC


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Conflict Desert Storm II: Back To Baghdad*

You can get your full PC specs using Speccy (free version), and the latest Intel driver for your onboard graphics can be downloaded from here.

You can find the motherboard model number using Speccy. Enter the name into Intel's Download Center and it will give you a list of all drivers available, including the chipset. Download, install and reboot.

To monitor the temperatures and voltages, run HWMonitor while playing the game, then post back with a screenshot of HWMonitor showing all the readings.

The free version of SlimDrivers will keep your drivers up to date. I haven't used it myself, but it gets some good reviews.


----------



## PlutoCart (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Conflict Desert Storm II: Back To Baghdad*

Dear Kaola!

My Problem been solved because i have done some dexterity with monitor settings because when i installed Total over dose a message input signal out of range pops up. so i followed these instructions


type in "dxdiag"
DirectX Diagnostic Tool will run
then click at "More Help"
you will see there Override tab in last just click it
after that "Refresh appears"
set it from default to override rate "60"
now exit.


now i set it to default and it's working hurrah!

and Thanks for software recommendation . I am going to try them wether my soft are uptodate or not!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Conflict Desert Storm II: Back To Baghdad*

Thanks for posting back with your solution and instructions. I'll mark this thread as solved. :smile:


----------

